# SQl plus output to a file



## surfnschultz (Nov 17, 2003)

Oracle 8i on NT server when I am in SQL plus and run a script, how can I capture the output to a file? The script runs and has the output I am interested in, but how to re-direct the output to a file?

Thanks in advance for any help on this one. Thanks.


----------



## surfnschultz (Nov 17, 2003)

Under file select Spol to file assign name and location, run scriupt turn off spool open file in wordpad.

Done...


----------



## AGCurry (Jun 15, 2005)

surfnschultz said:


> Under file select Spol to file assign name and location, run scriupt turn off spool open file in wordpad.
> 
> Done...


Right answer, bad spelling...

In your sql*plus script,

spool output-file-name;

when you are done writing the file,

spool off


----------

